# Cruiser Cabin Headroom 6'7"+



## zurupeto (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm performing preliminary legwork for purchasing a cruiser sometime late this year/early next year and find that cabin headroom is rarely described when discussing interior space. I'm 6'6" and would like to be able to stand upright in my boat. If anyone can provide me with suggestions that might comfortably house my height, I would greatly appreciate it. I'm hoping to find a boat in the 35' to 45' range for $60k to $130k. My plan is to move into the boat, probably along the US east coast, and eventually cross the atlantic without having to change boats.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Check Bob Perry designed boats.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have a friend who is at least 6'5 happily cruising his Perry designed Passport 40... might be a stretch for your budget but it's a wonderful boat.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Look at CSY 37 or 44 - I'm not sure exactly what the headroom is but there's plenty of air above the head of our 6'4" friend who lives on one, and it'll be easily within your budget.


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

It seems like I've been in a late model mid sized Catalina with 6'9" headroom. I notice! I'm 6'6" and my boat has 6'3" headroom.

Bob Stenbom
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to throw the Endeavours out there you could look into the Endeavour 42. I have a son 6'5" and always thinking about head room.


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

*Pilothouse*

Look for boats that are listed as pilothouse or decks saloon. They will often have great headroom.

Chris


----------



## EalyPA21 (Aug 17, 2010)

witzgall said:


> Look for boats that are listed as pilothouse or decks saloon. They will often have great headroom.
> 
> Chris


I agree


----------

